# ADAPTERS!! 4-5-6 Lug $80 shipped/set Misc. Knockoffs also..



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Multi-bolt wire wheel adapters, 4-lug/ 5-lug/ 6-lug .. All teeth are good, all threads are good (and greased).. $80 shipped each set







Diamond caps NO Tool, $35 shipped.. Sharkfins-make offer if u need em


----------



## bigg_E (May 30, 2009)

Close ups of sharkfins please. Are they left or right?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

How much for Mack 10 shipped


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

bigg_E said:


> Close ups of sharkfins please. Are they left or right?


1 left and 1 right.. ill get pics for ya, one is unused, other is slightly used..


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

brn2ridelo said:


> How much for Mack 10 shipped


ha, I'm keeping that one and a couple other vinyls.. selling my Newmark turntables and Pioneer DJM-500 mixer though..


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

bigg_E said:


> Close ups of sharkfins please. Are they left or right?


Right side one is clean as hell, left side one has a lil wear..


----------



## bigg_E (May 30, 2009)

JustCruisin said:


> Right side one is clean as hell, left side one has a lil wear..


pm sent


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

Do u still have the shark fins? If so how much?


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

CadillacRoyalty said:


> Do u still have the shark fins? If so how much?


Sorry, you just missed em.. 

*Sharkfin KO's SOLD*


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

bump


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

do you still have the 6 lug adapters?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Danee08 said:


> do you still have the 6 lug adapters?


you can get them brand new for 80 shipped, pm me for info


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Danee08 said:


> do you still have the 6 lug adapters?


Yup, still got em.. $55 shipped


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

KAKALAK said:


> you can get them brand new for 80 shipped, pm me for info


GTFO.. :buttkick:


----------



## dropped_97blazer (Nov 3, 2009)

Do u still have the diamond kos if so how much shipped to 92243?


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

dropped_97blazer said:


> Do u still have the diamond kos if so how much shipped to 92243?


Yes, $35 shipped


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

JustCruisin said:


>


*I WANT THE BULLET SPINNERS.... 6417508451........................ PAYPAL READY.!*


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

JustCruisin said:


> Yup, still got em.. $55 shipped


 wats the bolt pattern on these 6 lugs


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

gl on the sale homie


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

*6-lug adapters SOLD*


----------



## bburton719 (May 31, 2011)

JustCruisin said:


> *6-lug adapters SOLD*


:uh: no more 6 lugs? Dammit man


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Sorry, everything has been sold.. Thanks everyone!


----------



## lowrider01 (Nov 6, 2012)

*adapter forsale 4/5/6 lug*

im looking for a set of 4 lug. i have two sets of 5lug now. whats the best u can do for shipping an everything?


----------



## mbooker2912 (Mar 10, 2013)

*i like 2 got all 4 diamond caps how much*



JustCruisin said:


> Multi-bolt wire wheel adapters, 4-lug/ 5-lug/ 6-lug .. All teeth are good, all threads are good (and greased).. $80 shipped each set
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mbooker2912 (Mar 10, 2013)

how about 30 dollars for them


----------



## mbooker2912 (Mar 10, 2013)

how about it i need them for a set of 22 sizes rims


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

JustCruisin said:


> Sorry, everything has been sold.. Thanks everyone!


As previously mentioned a *year* ago, everything is gone...


----------



## elrey83 (Feb 23, 2016)

I need some adaptors to fit some wire wheels on a 96 Dodge Ram Van 2500. I'm not sure what the lug pattern is. Do you think you have some to fit my install. Thanks you can reach me at [email protected] Name is Chava.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

JustCruisin said:


> As previously mentioned a *year* ago, everything is gone...


Or 3


----------



## rjaramillo307 (Oct 16, 2016)

do you still have the 6 lug adapters? cause I would like to buy them


----------



## rjaramillo307 (Oct 16, 2016)

do you still have the 6 lug adapters?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

stupid


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)

Bump


----------



## greystan (Mar 6, 2019)

I thought this was sold out!?! Why is it being bumped?


----------



## Lalocorrea1975 (5 mo ago)

JustCruisin said:


> Multi-bolt wire wheel adapters, 4-lug/ 5-lug/ 6-lug .. All teeth are good, all threads are good (and greased).. $80 shipped each set
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Need some 5x4.5 adapters for Roadstar rims


----------

